# Brown Bag Special



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I know there were a lot of 2coolers who missed out on the Brown Bag Specials and I received a bunch of PM's/emails asking when they will be available again. We've decided to go around and clear out a LOT of plastic by bringing back the Brown Bag Special.
Since I've got over 50 pm's in my inbox I decided to just post a thread instead of replying to each PM. I love yall, but I can't stay up and type that much haha.
For those who missed out, here's your opportunity. Hurry because there's a limited number and this time when they're gone, they're gone.

To get your Brown Bag just visit http://shop.brownlures.com and it's the featured item on the shopping cart. For this round the lures won't have tail dip.

If yall have any questions at all just PM or email me.

Also, if you're wondering why I posted at 4:45 in the morning, I just got done studying and can't goto sleep


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

yeha just ordered mine


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

yay! got a couple for myself.


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

ordered some, thanks


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Jake!!

12lb


----------



## padnah2006 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Done.*

Just got mine!! Hope they work!!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE=padnah2006]Just got mine!! Hope they work!![/QUOTE] 
Me to!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Done Deal- How Long Will It Take To Receive In Corpus


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Went there, did that. PayPal sure makes it easy.

AR


----------



## TXSaltMan (Feb 4, 2007)

I placed an order then i lost connection in the middle of the order. 

will have to try again later. thanks for the update


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad yall are happy lol. I added a little more inventory so they won't run out too quick.

Jake


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

YES! got 2 this time around. Jake, you are the greatest person in the whole world.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Five bags here for stocking stuffers.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Only got one feel like I'm underachieving here!
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

I got mine


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

jake you are gonna make me broke! i also ordered a pink hologram solo but if you are running low you could always throw in that area 51 lure.... i promise i wont show anybody but the fish!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

haha. Yall sure wiped out a LOT of the brown bags really quick. I think about 150 are gone now. Due to the high order volume the orders won't start to ship until Thursday. Jason and I will work through the weekend to get as many orders shipped as possible. Thanks again for being loyal customers and we really appreciate your business. 

Jake


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

TKoenig said:


> jake you are gonna make me broke! i also ordered a pink hologram solo but if you are running low you could always throw in that area 51 lure.... i promise i wont show anybody but the fish!


HA! Nice try but those things aren't leaving the shop any time soon... Just a few more months, be patient...


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

just ordered 3. hope im not too late


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I just got mine. Thanks! I gotta pay back Rippin'Lips for all the lures he has graciously shared with me.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Never fished with a lure in my life, but I figured I couldn't let you guys catch all the fish with these lures seeing as how I got skunked my last two times out at San Luis Pass...Yes I said the last two times- I can and will laugh at myself...lol Like somebody else said I only ordered 1, I hope i'm not short changing myself... Anyway, Thanks


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

first round i ordered 5 bags... this time only 2... i should be set for a while..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Are most of the brown bags the plastics that bleed ? I had alot of orange in my last bag..


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Cap'n Dave, the last round had a lot of Gold Hologram sea devils mixed into the bags. We used to dip the tails red like that and they started to bleed like crazy so we switched to the gold rush style for the sea devils like what's on the site now.

None of the tails will be dipped like mentioned earlier and on the site. We're hand pouring every color of scrap that we have so there's going to be a good color range you might get. We're hoping to not have a bag with 2 of the same color in it this round. I can't guarantee that, but from the looks of it we'll have plenty of lures to make it random.


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

Just ordered my 2 bags. hope to get lots of good colors. Thanks jake.

Philip


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Order up... I placed a order for 2 bags Jake.

Thanks for the info. They work awesome.



Jake said:


> Cap'n Dave, the last round had a lot of Gold Hologram sea devils mixed into the bags. We used to dip the tails red like that and they started to bleed like crazy so we switched to the gold rush style for the sea devils like what's on the site now.
> 
> None of the tails will be dipped like mentioned earlier and on the site. We're hand pouring every color of scrap that we have so there's going to be a good color range you might get. We're hoping to not have a bag with 2 of the same color in it this round. I can't guarantee that, but from the looks of it we'll have plenty of lures to make it random.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Order up... I placed a order for 2 bags Jake.
> 
> Thanks for the info. They work awesome.


Thanks Captain Dave!

There's still some left yall 

Once the first round of orders are done if we still have more to get rid of I'll post up to let yall know. Yall cleared out over 10,000 lures total, not too bad guys(and gals).


----------



## kmart64 (May 25, 2006)

Got a couple for me and my partner. We haven't used them before but are anxious to field test. Thanks for the DEAL.


----------



## ontheborder77 (Mar 14, 2007)

Got me two! Thanks Jake! What size jig is best for the sea devils?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

for the large sea devils i tend to use 1/16 or 1/8oz. either weight they still cast like a rocket.


----------



## ontheborder77 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, TKoenig!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

me too


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kewl... Going to fill my stocking up before the wife can put any "junk" in it. LOL...thanks guys!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks yall! The best size jig head I use is a 1/16oz. 3/0 push on type jig head. That's all I use pretty much and I love them.

Just a note: The brown bags will have 5 little bags in them consisting of about 10 lures in each little baggy. Those 5 bags should be different colors. We can't guarantee that they'll all be different, but that's what we're hoping for.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

5 for me. Thanks Jake. This is truly a great offer. Will you ever offer the Devil eyes in a special like this?

RR


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

kevin122344 said:


> YES! got 2 this time around. Jake, you are the greatest person in the whole world.


Wow!!! What a glowing review!!

The GREATEST person in the whole world?!?! Jake's a good guy, but come on!! I would have ranked him like 57th.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Jake the great.....lol


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> Wow!!! What a glowing review!!
> 
> The GREATEST person in the whole world?!?! Jake's a good guy, but come on!! I would have ranked him like 57th.


I have him ranked around 57 too...he would go up some if he would ever Pour me some PINK W/GREEN flakes Devils...Like I asked for 100 million times...but, he just ignores me, and thinks I am a big dumbass..

If he would make me some Lures it would put him around 52...


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha, whatever, I'm workin on those pink devils buddy 

Hey RatRace: I was actually thinking that maybe later in the spring I might offer up a bulk discount deal on them. The Devil Eyes won't ever get discounted as much as these tails are, but maybe I could work out something in the spring for you 2coolers. I like yall a bunch and the guys/gals that I've met on this board are quite reputable people to say the least.

Yall are going to reallllly like whats coming out in the spring. Just in time for spring/summer fishing time. Anyways, can't say too much bout that yet.

If any of yall tried givin me a call today I had to take care of some personal stuff that came up. Also, I made a trip by the grandparents to pickup some christmas gifts 

Shoot me a PM or email me ([email protected]) if yall need anything. We're here to serve the fishing community and yall sure do keep us busy lol.

Later,

Jake


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Tried to order but says your out of stock,if that changes let me know?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Maybe next week we'll have some more. We set the inventory to 200 bags at first so we don't get totally swamped. I'll definitely re-post when we have more stock.

Later,

Jake


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Jake,

Sent you a PM earlier today with some questions about the availability of certain colors. Shoot me a response on PM or cell when you get a chance. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

lxa393 said:


> Jake,
> 
> Sent you a PM earlier today with some questions about the availability of certain colors. Shoot me a response on PM or cell when you get a chance. Thanks.
> 
> Jeff


I gotcha, I just saw it 

Ernest actually gave me a call and said you were gonna order some stuff from me. Ernest is a great guy and he'll for sure put you on some fish. I'll respond to your PM about availibility and give you a call tomorrow.

Later,

Jake


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Jake said:


> Ernest actually gave me a call and said you were gonna order some stuff from me.


He said he has all of your lures in his tackle box! LOL


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> Wow!!! What a glowing review!!
> 
> The GREATEST person in the whole world?!?! Jake's a good guy, but come on!! I would have ranked him like 57th.


hahaha anyone who can toss me good lures like that is #1 in my book


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Sixtoe said:


> Tried to order but says your out of stock,if that changes let me know?


I'm hoping that next week we'll have some more in stock to sell. We're going to bust our butts to get this round done and re-post some more inventory next week (hopefully) lol.

For the time being, anyone that has been waiting to order any Sea Devils or Devil Eyes online a good selection of them are available at

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/c/FTU/Brown-Lures.html

I've gotten several PM's today asking for Devil Eyes, but we just don't have the stock to sell. In a sense yeah that's a darn good problem to have, but it's also frustrating haha. Go ahead and check out their site and see what they've got.

If yall are wondering why I'm still up at 4:45 again, I just got done studying. School's a blast!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ugh, yeah Jake! It's Devil Eye time down here, and if you want some pics of big trout wearing them, you best up some of that production lol. Who needs sleep? 

It's time dude. We're on em' !!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

looks like ill have to wait till next week


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

McTrout said:


> Ugh, yeah Jake! It's Devil Eye time down here, and if you want some pics of big trout wearing them, you best up some of that production lol. Who needs sleep?
> 
> It's time dude. We're on em' !!!


That's what I hear Mike. I like that article from this month's TSF 
I need to get down there sometime and fish with yall. Sleep is always good, but school and the lure business deifnitely chip away at what little sleep I already get. I can tell you that this Christmas break I'm going to be one lazy person haha.

I'm working on getting some orders shipped tonight guys. Just be a little patient since we're a little swamped.

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone get theirs yet?
I'm anticipating a brown box on the doorstep when i get home today!!!
Gonna give the big girls a taste of em this weekend in East Matty!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ordered mine on 11-27... 

The fish are pateintly waiting......


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I havent recieved mine yet but they are in a white box i think... but the actual lures are in brown bags!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Devil Eyes WORK!*

The Devil Eyes made the difference down at Aransas Pass this week. The reds were hitting them HARD! gb


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I Ordered Mine On The 27th And Have Not Received Them Yet But I'm Still Deer Hunting So That's Ok Just Don't Forget About Me, Thanks


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Trust me we haven't forgotten about anyone. I just dropped off several orders at the post office. We're getting the orders out asap.

Hey galvbay, nice pics! That's some pretty water for sure. Maybe after my last final next Thursday I'll get to fish for a change lol.

If yall need anything just pm or email me.

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

just a little update, most of the orders have shipped. You should receive an email from the shopping cart notifying you of shipment, but if for some reason you don't and you would like to check on your order status just email [email protected] with your invoice number and I'll get back with you asap. I'm hoping to clear every order out after my finals tomorrow afternoon.

later,

Jake


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Back to work Jake. You were off fishing too much this summer. Study, Study, Study,

Being a school boy several of our old regulars have volunteered to do your research for you. 

I am sure they can manage to do research for you 4 or 5 days a week while you study and make more baits. 

You and your brother - Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Haha thanks JimD. I'm done except part two of my GOVT final Thursday. I will be shipping out orders tonight like a mad man. Gotta love 3am whataburger after dropping off packages in the USPS priority mail drop box lol.

Jake


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I wish I had a dollar for every fish ever caught on a Brown family lure...good Lord I would be a rich man :tongue: 

Hey Jake....you guy's gonna have a booth at the Boat Show this year ?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure yet to be exact. We're either going to have a booth or be working someone else's booth (i.e. FTU). For the fishing show we'll probably have our own setup. It all depends on how fast I can get the prototype done and production ready to be honest. If I have a few thousand of them ready to show/sell at the fishing show then yeah we'll do our own booth. I'll keep yall posted as we find out more info about the shows we're gonna do.

btw, For those of you who were able to purchase a brown bag special. You'll find a lure in there that you might recognize. The story behind it goes way back before my grandfather got big. The mold we pour that specific lure in was made in the 60's by Paul. Him and a few buddies wanted their custom variation of a slug-go, but tougher and for saltwater use. Paul Brown, Pete Tanner, and Bill Norton have a story to it all. Bill is not to be mistaken for Bob his son who owns Norton Lures.
Anyways, look for it and you'll know what lure I'm talking about.


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

*Slug Go*

Jake,

Looking for more Brown Bag specials...any update?

Also would love to talk to you about the slog go you mentioned. I fishi mainly fresh and would love a tougher/dense slug go.

Kyle


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Jake is Paul going to be at the show? 

If he is not able to be there then why not bring a bunch of his lures too. He sold out of the good ones too early the last time he was there.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

just got mine in, and it is freaking sweet!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

any left????? I want some. Pm me if there are any, I checked the link but looks like I missed out.


----------



## TexasJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

When is the boat show?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Thank Jake !! Ud Da Man !!*

My Lab Klever picked up the extremly well packed box at the door this evening at lord and behold, Its a box from Jake.

I appreciate the asertiveness and the what you put in the box and good luck on your tests..

You Rock...

Re: the Boat show hijack..

see the link -> http://www.houstonboatshow.com/


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey guys, glad to hear yall are getting them in the mail now. The mail estimated delivery time has been bumped up an extra "estimated" 2 days due to holiday traffic. USPS priority mail is simple, but sometimes a PITA and they can be reallllly slow. I've sent a few of the larger orders via UPS. Anyways, Paul won't be at the boat show. My grandparents are pretty much done with the show curcuit. He might show up and shoot some BS with some people, but he won't have a booth at all. Just hold tight if you haven't gotten your brown bags. I dropped off another 40 orders just earlier.

If yall need anything you know my name on here and my email is in my sig. I have a final in the morning so it's off to study time!

Later,

Jake


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Got mine! Thanks Jake. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> Got mine! Thanks Jake. Merry Christmas!


You too Jan 

I'm getting them all out as soon as possible before I have surgery on the 18th. I'm having a scope done on my knee for a torn MCL, possible 6 weeks without walking . Most likely 6 weeks full recovery though. I'm hopin for the best, otherwise I'll be at the boat show in a wheel chair haha.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Jake said:


> You too Jan
> 
> I'm getting them all out as soon as possible before I have surgery on the 18th. I'm having a scope done on my knee for a torn MCL, possible 6 weeks without walking . Most likely 6 weeks full recovery though. I'm hopin for the best, otherwise I'll be at the boat show in a wheel chair haha.


Ouch, that doesn't sound like a vacation to me. Good luck, best wishes, and get well soon.

AR

PS: Haven't gotten mine yet, but I know it will arrive just in time to go into the stocking on the mantle.


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

Jake, can you check your private email concerning my order, thanks jjd79


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brown Bags*

Can anybody tell how long delivery time is on these orders? I placed an order on 11/27, and have not received anything as of yet.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ordered mine about the same time.. Got em last week.. Be Patient .. The goodies will be in the box before you know it, Memeber... Lots of shipping/Receiving going on now.....

Jake has been extremely busy with work, school/ exams and Family. 

Good things to come..

Cheers ...


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

jjd79 said:


> Can anybody tell how long delivery time is on these orders? I placed an order on 11/27, and have not received anything as of yet.


i ordered mine then, too, mine havent come yet either. but i know they will. i'm excited so it's hard, but let's be patient. they'll come.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

jjd79 said:


> Can anybody tell how long delivery time is on these orders? I placed an order on 11/27, and have not received anything as of yet.


ditto. theyll be here soon


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for being patient guys/gals. We're getting as many as we can out before my surgery tomorrow morning. For all the guys who've pm'd me or emailed me we should have your orders out by today.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Jake. Hope all goes well with your surgery Buddy. Take care of that knee till it heels up and get back to making some lures. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I just want my brown bag filled with the Devil Eyes in the Gecko color. LOL

Jake when can I order more Geckos? Been out of stock for a while.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

No Brown bags yet. I am having Brown lure withdrawls!! I need a fix.

RR


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Got mine in yesterday. Caught a few trout on one of them yesterday evening!! Thanks Jake.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Approx. how long after you get the email should you be expecting your shipment?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Well everything went well with my surgery. I actually just woke up about 30 minutes ago. My phone is a little difficult to post on so I'll keep it short and sweet. They removed about 40% of the cartilege (sp) from my MCL in the left knee. Recovery time is actually MUCH shorter than we anticipated. I'm looking at a total recovery in about 4 weeks. I feel great and everything just went super 
When I get settled at the house tonight I'll try and email everyone back that has left me messages/emails since sunday. I think we only have 30 open orders now since Jason and I shipped about 100 orders over the weekend. I hope yall have a wonderful holiday and I'll keep yall posted.

Thanks,

Jake Brown


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

btw angler_25 usually depending on what "zone" you're in with USPS you should receive your order within 1-3 days of shipment. Now since it's christmas time it might be a little more due to the post office being bogged down. We're aiming to have everything delivered before sunday.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck with the recovery. I had mine done in June and you'll be back to 100% in no time.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks man 

I'm home now, it feels pretty good so far. I might go out there and work on some stuff in the morning, I'm gonna take it easy this evening.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Glad your doing good Jake...I hope to see ya at the Boat Show.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Ok Jake*

You need to rest and study unless your brother will let you stay out in the shop and work while he fishes.

The good news is Kenny, FishFinder, and several other of the regulars have offered to pick up the slack and do all the research that you have been doing with the new and old lures plus the regular work they do fishing hard several days a week. When do you want them to come by and get the new Mystery lures? 

Have a Merry Christmas.

Jim


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Hey JimD I've finally got all the new stuff underway and doing good. New molds, paint, and plastic have been a headache to get started, but everything is going good and production should be much better soon. No mystery lures for a little while haha.

When the time gets closer to the release of the new lure I'll be sure and put up some tease pictures for yall. That thing has put the hammer on some solid fish thus far. It's picked up some nice 8lb slot reds and quite a few big girls between 26-29. They seem to hold on to it good due to the design , I guess I've got a little Paul Brown blood in me after all haha.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Build It And They Will Come...


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Come on Jake....I'm running out of time until Christmas. I'm still waiting on my 5 brown bags. Ordered 11/27/07


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, I ordered mine on 11/27 also. I guess I thought this was an overstock and were ready to ship. I guess I need to go to Paul's house and pick up more corky's.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

They're shipping asap. I'm shipping the remaining orders today. I'll probably have to make two trips because I'm a cripple right now haha. Recovery is going well, but I'm still in some pain. I can kinda wobble for now haha. I'll wobble up to the post office in a little while to ship yall's orders.

Jake


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Great variety!!*

Got mine!!!! Jake, thanks for the great lures!! I got a good mixture of plastics and all are in my favorite colors!! Bone, Black, Purple and Gecko. I started dipping the tails yesterday and am pumped about getting in the water and pulling out some pigs!! Again thanks Jake for offering these great lures for such a great price!!! Definitely worth the wait!! Hope all is well with the knee and great to hear the recovery time isn't too long!!


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

What tail dip are all of yall using?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I just sent you a PM to check on my order I placed on 11.27.07 as well.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

If I don't get mine soon,he's gonna be in the hospital again with the other knee.No really,I just got the confirmation that my order was sent.Look forward to my sack making it's arrival,thanks Jake.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Got my confirmation of shipping also can't wait, actually never used any of their baits but they look great.
Rick


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

haha yall are funny. I've PM'd and emailed everyone back I think. I've had to dig through all my emails to double check. If for some reason I haven't gotten back to one of yall just give me a holler on my cell phone 281-702-3064 and if I don't answer just leave a voicemail. I'll call back asap. Anyways, I've dropped off quite a few orders today and we should have everything shipped out by tonight. 

Back to work for me, I've got a LOT of stuff to work on. There's some awesome stuff coming up in late January/early February. Lots of good changes and a much stronger supply than ever. Just imagine, we'll actually have inventory in the shopping cart haha.

Later,

Jake


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

rookie question, but what does it mean when a tail isn't dipped? i.e. it's not colored?

(just wondering)


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Kevin, you're right. The lures in this round of brown bag specials don't have painted tails.

As for the guys who are wanting to customize their brown bag lures I would recommend something like colorite to customize them. If you paint them a day or so before you use the lures the colorite will stay on there longer. Sometimes if you let the colorite sit on the lure for a while it'll come off easy.

Anyways, just made another trip to the post office. Gotta stop for dinner now


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

That thing has put the hammer on some solid fish thus far. It's picked up some nice 8lb slot reds and quite a few big girls between 26-29. They seem to hold on to it good due to the design , I guess I've got a little Paul Brown blood in me after all haha.

You mean that Paul designed it for you?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

ha, not at all JimD. The new lure is a 100% original design by Brown Lures. It may appear similar to different plugs out there, but it's not even close by any means.

Lemme see if I can find a good picture to show yall.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

i can't get the picture to upload . I'll try again later.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I uploaded it for you Jake....here ya go guy's, it's the new "Jake Special" ! :mpd:


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

hahahaha, nice one beachcityboy. that's classic 
I kinda like the paint scheme


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I figured I could outrun you right now while your knee is healing...lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

haha, true. I'm actually doin pretty good so far with recovery. I'm up and walkin around so I'm happy. It's quite stiff, but it's getting better. Too bad I can't go on my trip with Aubrey now


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

haha, true. I'm actually doin pretty good so far with recovery. I'm up and walkin around so I'm happy. It's quite stiff, but it's getting better. Too bad I can't go on my trip with Aubrey now


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jake,santa Made A Early Stop By My House Today, Every Thing Looks Fantastic.

Thak You


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

i got em too! they look great. 

i cant wait to use em thanks so much!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

That's great to hear guys. Absolutely every open order has been shipped so I finally get to take a break haha. Not for long though . Physical therapy is going good and I'm already walking around the shop just fine, now to figure out how long until I can wade haha. 

Anyways,

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from the Brown Lures crew!


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

My box with 2 brown bags arrived yesterday, just in time to go into my christmas stocking. Thanks!

AR


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

My order came in just as we were shutting down the shop. Awesome selection of colors and styles. Can't wait to try them out. Thanks for everything!

Joey


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Got mine yesterday.

Thanks Jake.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Santa ain't made it to me yet...


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

he's comin, don't worry 
pm sent to ya Blake.

Jake


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Jake,
I sent you a PM back, give me a call whenyou get a chance. I'd like to set up a meeting time with you in the near future.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I gotcha Ryan. I haven't been able to call you yet with all this crazy xmas stuff goin on. I just sent you one back 

Jake


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Got mine yesterday with some extra goodies thx jake, you really know how to keep ur customers happy... very happy!


----------

